# DIY Shrimp food



## SinkorSwim (26 Jul 2016)

After wondering why my shrimp were all but ignoring the expensive foods (Shirakura,Ebita,Shrimp Labs) I'd bought them I decided my tank with the weekly dose of Bacter AE was providing enough grazing for them to bother with snacks. 

I was about to throw out some left over veggies which had nearly passed their best when I Had an idea to cook and freeze some shrimp feed, It went down a treat and I'll happily try out some other DIY recipes for shrimp food if anyone wants to post.

My ingredients:

Courgette, Aubergine, Cucumber, small handful Kale, big handful Spinach, very small amounts of carrot, brocolli, cauliflower. I also cooked up 2 fillets of frozen white fish added 4 cloves of garlic then added a spoon full of the various shrimp feed I've bought. Lastly some Mont powder (very small amount) to add some minerals. Processed it all to a gloop, Stirred in some gelatine powder, spread it out flat to about an inch thick on a baking tray and let it set overnight in the fridge. Cut it all up into small tabs and frozen the bag. I think i have enough to last 3 or 4 months. If nothing else it was a way to use up veggies that were destined to be thrown out.

Outcome: Shrimp slowly made their way over to investigate and soon started grabbing what they could. None left until it had been eaten.

Feel free to share your own recipe, i'll happily spend an hour experimenting 

Allan


----------



## rebel (26 Jul 2016)

I've been feeding them frozen kale lately. It's really cheap and easy. I also have fresh kale but I sometimes can't be bothered going to the garden. Your food sounds more balanced though. Nice work!!


----------



## Lindy (16 Aug 2016)

Nettle leaves are very popular, either fresh or dried out and stored.


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Aug 2016)

SinkorSwim said:


> After wondering why my shrimp were all but ignoring the expensive foods (Shirakura,Ebita,Shrimp Labs) I'd bought them I decided my tank with the weekly dose of Bacter AE was providing enough grazing for them to bother with snacks.
> 
> I was about to throw out some left over veggies which had nearly passed their best when I Had an idea to cook and freeze some shrimp feed, It went down a treat and I'll happily try out some other DIY recipes for shrimp food if anyone wants to post.
> 
> ...



Allan have you seen these? Could be quite good for helping keep things clean etc in the aquarium too 

http://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/feeding-tools/248-shrimp-feeding-dish-60mm.html


----------



## SinkorSwim (16 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Allan have you seen these? Could be quite good for helping keep things clean etc in the aquarium too
> 
> http://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/feeding-tools/248-shrimp-feeding-dish-60mm.html


I have the feeding dish but I can't actually fit it in.. tank dims are 40 x 20 x 20 so it's full with plant growth and wood etc but I will be using it in the bigger tank


----------



## SinkorSwim (16 Aug 2016)

Lindy said:


> Nettle leaves are very popular, either fresh or dried out and stored.


I have cappatta in there but what about mulberry leaves? I know nettles and spinach are favourites with CRS..I'm finding the shrimp market to be expanding daily and every time I look there are more and more products to choose from..


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Aug 2016)

SinkorSwim said:


> I have cappatta in there but what about mulberry leaves? I know nettles and spinach are favourites with CRS..I'm finding the shrimp market to be expanding daily and every time I look there are more and more products to choose from..



Have heard good things about mulberry leaves, haven't tried them (yet), but they are on my neverending wish list lol


----------



## zozo (17 Aug 2016)

I very rarely throw something extra in for the shrimps only some pieces of a cappata leaf. For the rest as long as i see them grazing algae and whatver els they feed on i guess they have all they need. I only see them multiply and grow bigger. They probably also eat with the fish, which i feed a variety of foods, spirulina mix, tabs, froozen bloodworm.. And than i have a dirty puffer, which i feed baby snails and he spoils a lot, i guess this is also eaten by the shrimps.. If i try and throw in something foreign, like courgette it is ignored by the cherries, only the amano's drag it around a bit, but it never gets totaly eaten, often still see it around after days and take it out. So they must be having enough. 

But that Bacter AE sounds like intresting stuff.. Sounds like it has more to offer then just food for shrimps. Going to check that out.


----------



## SinkorSwim (17 Aug 2016)

I can absolutely recommend Glasgarten Bacter AE, it's the reason I believe my shrimp are ignoring the bought solid foods I'm offering them. That and the abundance of greenery that was growing like wildfire..now thankfully gone.


----------



## Lindy (18 Aug 2016)

SinkorSwim said:


> Courgette, Aubergine, Cucumber, small handful Kale, big handful Spinach, very small amounts of carrot, brocolli, cauliflower. I also cooked up 2 fillets of frozen white fish added 4 cloves of garlic then added a spoon full of the various shrimp feed I've bought. Lastly some Mont powder (very small amount) to add some minerals. Processed it all to a gloop, Stirred in some gelatine powder, spread it out flat to about an inch thick on a baking tray and let it set overnight in the fridge. Cut it all up into small tabs and frozen the bag. I think i have enough to last 3 or 4 months. If nothing else it was a way to use up veggies that were destined to be thrown out.



This sounds like you will have enough for 3 or 4 years! Unless you have thousands of shrimp? Mulberry leaves have been around the shrimp world for some time and yes, they like them. The food I always have in my shrimp tank is something called Snowflake. It doesn't spoil your water quality so it can be left in 24/7. I suppliment that about once a week with some other type of shrimp food such as Super Bacteria Bee Max, Dennerle or genchem shrimp foods.


----------

